

Why gifted education doesn’t make sense - tokenadult
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/on-parenting/why-gifted-education-doesnt-make-sense/2014/10/07/b2bc0b8a-4930-11e4-b72e-d60a9229cc10_story.html

======
jamesli
Let's be straightforward. What an idiotic article!

The author is an education columnist, while he doesn't understand basic math.
No matter what standard is applied for admission to a gifted program, there
are always students who are cut off just below the standard. It is a
continuous spectrum. It should never be a reason to denounce a program.
Otherwise, nothing gets done.

Imagine a 9-year-old who figures out how to solve a quadratic equation by
reading online by himself. Is it a waste of time to sit him with his peers of
same age and practice double digit multiplication?

